# Dragons den



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

What the HELL was that wheel cleaning device. I'm in tears!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Same here, I all but choked on my mug of tea! :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Tell me about it would take you a month to clean all 4 wheels


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

Group buy anyone?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

zedf said:


> Group buy anyone?


Im game

I have an idea for there I m going to strap four rotarys to my body one to each knee and one one each hand and climb on the car and bobs your uncle car done 4x quicker

I want £100,000,000,000,000 for 10% of my idea


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Awful idea wasn't it. As if it would clean the wheel properly and fully.

On a better note, that blonde girl trying to promote that drumming business just now looked quite pleasing on the eye.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

i missed it, hopefully comdx up on youtube sometime


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

i agree the blond girl was very attractive but that was the point that i walked in so i mised this laughable invention


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone who hasn't seen it, catch it on I player. It's just pure comedy.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Was pretty special Lmao!


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

just watched it on iplayer, still laughing at it


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember seeing once a chamois leather 'wringer' that you sucked to the window and you passed your wet chamois through it like a pasta machine. Never bought it but always thought it was utter rubbish


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01nqwsy/Dragons_Den_Series_10_Episode_8/

14:30 :lol:


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

ok so i just saw it and he obviously doesnt know how to clean his wheels properly unless it can reach behind and also take the wheel off 
and the chamois wringer isn't really a bad idea cos after a while they do get stretched and this thins them( not that you would use them for that long ) but an old fashioned mangle would do


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Jesus I can't even begin to imagine how you would think that cleaning wheels is a pain in the ass so you should invent something to make it a pain in the ass, take longer and be even more awkward!!!


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

bruce92 said:


> ok so i just saw it and he obviously doesnt know how to clean his wheels properly unless it can reach behind and also take the wheel off
> and the chamois wringer isn't really a bad idea cos after a while they do get stretched and this thins them( not that you would use them for that long ) but an old fashioned mangle would do


Do you take your wheels off every time you clean them???


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes because a brush and a PW was always so awkward :lol:.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What's it look like ?


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

HAHA God I laughed at this!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

WTF!
You cant even see through the thing to see the wheel so what problem is it actually solving?


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

It was very very funny!!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

lmfao wtf! I mean fair play on him trying to do, i have great respect for people wanting to do something but thats a terrible idea hahaha.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Quite simply the worst idea I have ever seen. :lol::lol::lol:

And that includes the ejector seat for a helicopter...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

never mind :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah I did let a bit of wee out when this came on! 

Also, what's with all the dragons wanting loads higher % all the time! I've come on for 50k for 5% of my business.... "Well, I'll give you the money, but I want 45%" I know it's a risk for them, but come on. 


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

i couldnt beleive it when saw it. Said it cleans the wheels properly.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I gave up watching it when he said "it cleans wheels properly"

Not sure which was more :lol:, the Dragons trying not to p155 themselves laughing, or the seller being deadly serious about his product....:lol:

He obviously hasn't done his research otherwise he would of pitched up on here. OMG, perhaps he is on here......:lol:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh dear indeed! I've just watched it.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

awesome product ,worked really well
who sells this?


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Its called "wheel detailer PRO" i like it
as he said it cleans wheels properly
topman always wanted something to help me do the wheels "properly"


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

"no need for goggles" - so hands up, who wears goggles when cleaning their wheels?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

genius!


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

topman, im gonna start wearing goggles from now on 
HEALTH AND SAFETY


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> "no need for goggles" - so hands up, who wears goggles when cleaning their wheels?


Having had two accidents with my eyes I always wear goggles until I have finished with the karcher and then I forget to take them off till I make a brew

Wishing every one well


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The worst thing I've ever seen. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

It doesn't just give you clean wheels, it gives you BETTER wheels that you had :lol:


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

I might buy one, looks quite good! Means I could clean my wheels whilst wearing a suit at lunch


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What a *** it even says detailer on it !
IDE pit my ez and valet pro brush against that any day


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> "no need for goggles" - so hands up, who wears goggles when cleaning their wheels?


Gloves only for me when your a non pro and your detailing on your drive you will look even odder


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Im one of the 4 eye brigade and have a pair of these for work

granted not exactly chemical splash rated but they do the trick










If im using anything really nasty i do have a face screen or a full face respirator


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't see it. Iplayer is only available to the uk


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

that wheel thing was hilarious,,pmsl .even the dragons were lol ing.....that guy was such a muppet....expect too see it in shops soon made by jml


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I can't believe he's not a member?! He could have saved himself a whole lot of wasted time and money with a little market research!

I thought the pump spray thing was an hilarious addition to his contraption! What a goon :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Hahahaha what the fudge is that guy on. Also, calling it wheel detailer pro? My god.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Sadly i can't find any places stocking it on the web - Or even a photo or two:lol::lol:

Just think would he could come up with for doing the windows..... :speechles


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

If someone could get the I player app, then get show. Find clip (think someone said it was 14:30) pause, then do a screen grab and post?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

That was amazingly stupid. Does it adjust for wheel size? Its like the x factors auditions those little clips on dragons den.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Just seen this, that was a massively over engineered device to address a problem that doesn't exist!


----------



## sam_sri (Mar 6, 2007)

Omg!!!! What ever possessed him to invent a contraption like that......hmmm on the other hand as he says : saves us all wearing goggles PMSL!!!!!

Anyone fancies investing in my idea: portable Perspex garage with holes for pressure washer and floor mops to wash the whole car lol!!!!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

DnB Mad said:


> If someone could get the I player app, then get show. Find clip (think someone said it was 14:30) pause, then do a screen grab and post?


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope this ends up on youtube. Looks like a laugh.


----------

